# 2007 azonic frames



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

http://bustedspoke.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=29045

enjoi


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

you're missing a few of the others


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man sweet............


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

I love that B-52 frame


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

those all look sick.i like the revenge...but hmm...well at first i thought maybe a slopestyle frame but the azonic site say xc?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

wow, those looks soo good. i really liek the B-52 like i said though last year aroudn this time of the year. i hate it ill still be buyign products that came otu 2 years before these, whys mtnbiking have to be so dam expsensive


----------



## harris (Sep 29, 2005)

i have that same steelhead. the black with the stickers. i really like that green one tho.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

harris said:


> i have that same steelhead. the black with the stickers. i really like that green one tho.


yeah the green looks hot


----------



## archertc (Jul 9, 2006)

*Huh?*

Azonic Revenge=Ibex Atlas?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

archertc said:


> Azonic Revenge=Ibex Atlas?


probably ordered them from the same cheap tiawanese catalog


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

archertc said:


> Azonic Revenge=Ibex Atlas?


Yeah, I don't see a difference..


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

does anyone else see those creepy hands holding the frames up haha


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

archertc said:


> Azonic Revenge=Ibex Atlas?


Might be, but the geometries listed are different.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

zutroy said:


> Might be, but the geometries listed are different.


actually the general geos for both are the same 69* HA and 72* SA.

what I think is more interesting, is the Azonic frame is almost $900, whereas the Ibex can be bought for @ $600.


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

red5 said:


> actually the general geos for both are the same 69* HA and 72* SA.
> 
> what I think is more interesting, is the Azonic frame is almost $900, whereas the Ibex can be bought for @ $600.


Yeah you're right the Ibex website pull up the wrong geometry on the frame.

Azonic is saying Alcoa 7005 tubing and Ibex is saying 6069.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Companies like azonic order there frames though pre-made tiawanese companys ibex probly bought the same set of frames, and painted them different.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> actually the general geos for both are the same 69* HA and 72* SA.
> 
> what I think is more interesting, is the Azonic frame is almost $900, whereas the Ibex can be bought for @ $600.


300 for the name


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 300 for the name


don't forget the cool paint


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> don't forget the cool paint


yeah everything cost money


----------



## ibexbikes (Mar 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 300 for the name


Someone on one of the 3 or 4 threads going now about the Azonic frame mentioned that their price is without rear shock. 
Looking at Azonic's website it was unclear to me whether it came with a shock as shown in their photo or not. I couldn't
identify the shock shown, but I'm going to assume the info posted is correct anyway. If so, we're really talking a much 
bigger difference than $300.

Our standard "direct" pricing will be $700 with a Manitou Split RP shock or $900 with their new Evolver ISX-4 SPV shock. 
In either case you can get $100 discount if you order one now for shipping after the 1st of the year when they come in. 
Anyway, I'd guess the retail on the Evolver will run in the $500, maybe $600 range and the Split should be around $300. 
Obviously you're getting a better deal on the shock when you buy it with the frame as there is no way we could sell these
frames sans shock for $300 or $400. Since we don't really retail the shocks separately, I'm not absolute on my retail figures
for them. If I'm even close to being right, then the idea of buying the Azonic frame and adding a shock like the Evolver puts 
you into the $1400-$1500 area.

So, I think I can pretty safely say that we'd save you more like $500-$600 on that scenario. Better still, take a look at what
you get in a complete bike package from us. Frankly I do not think you could buy the components without frame for what 
we sell the whole bike for.

Jack A.
IBEX Bicycles


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

Per MBA Magazine the Azonic Revenge price includes the frame and shock


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ibexbikes said:


> Someone on one of the 3 or 4 threads going now about the Azonic frame mentioned that their price is without rear shock.
> Looking at Azonic's website it was unclear to me whether it came with a shock as shown in their photo or not. I couldn't
> identify the shock shown, but I'm going to assume the info posted is correct anyway. If so, we're really talking a much
> bigger difference than $300.
> ...


Shock comes with the azonic


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

My B52 first impression.....the bike looks nice butthe head angle is built steeper for a single crown fork......even with an 888 it seems too steep....it just felt real weird


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> My B52 first impression.....the bike looks nice butthe head angle is built steeper for a single crown fork......even with an 888 it seems too steep....it just felt real weird


you're just used to the 66degs...and yes there is such a thing as too slacked out...


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> My B52 first impression.....the bike looks nice butthe head angle is built steeper for a single crown fork......even with an 888 it seems too steep....it just felt real weird


have you ridden/seen one in person?


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 300 for the name


Actually, IBEX sells direct, where as Azonic sells to dealers. Difference is $300 to your SHOP, not for the name. Company's are making roughy the same margin on the frames.


----------



## mtber721 (Nov 25, 2007)

i bought the green steelhead frame new for 150 bucks(!!!!!!!!) and the only thing rong with it is the derailleur hanger. it breaks all the time and nobody sells them. i live in mountains so if i make it single speed then i might have trouble going to the top to where the jumps are GRRRRRRRR im mad


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks oddly the same....


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

that b52 looks like the new KHS freeride bike....


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

these are old news, but still so sick looking.


----------



## DHwhatwhat (Jun 9, 2006)

ordered a b52 last week. should be in soon, will be happy to anser any questions.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> that b52 looks like the new KHS freeride bike....


I think its the other way around :skep:


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

obviously, the difference is that the ibex comes with a seat collar, but the azonic doesn't......thats were the 300 dollar difference is from. duh


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> obviously, the difference is that the ibex comes with a seat collar, but the azonic doesn't......thats were the 300 dollar difference is from. duh


the ibex also uses 6061 aluminium instead of 7005 and comes with an ISX4 instead of the swingerx3 on the revenge and the Ibex has a stiffer rear triangle with a reinforcement built in between the swingarm... The Ibex is a way better deal... and the bike just plain shreds :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

https://ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ATLAS-PRO-FRM-Details.html


----------



## fassie (Dec 30, 2006)

He guys, i just recently got meself an b52 frame. The first impression is super, the head angle is steep [67 degrees] but my old bike had the same head angle. The internetsite i bought it from sold it whit an manitou swinger 4 way. There are some nice details suce as an headtube ready for deep insert headsets and outer cable routing for one long cable. I run it whit an 2007 rc2x 66 and it looks killer in white. Only haven,t ridden it yet. Will be doing that in the spring [shitty weather over here]. Only the normol parkinglot test.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

KHS is selling what appears to be that same frame as well, not on the site yet. Saw a review but cant seem to locate. Not def the same, but looks like it.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a question about sizes or the revenge.
the largest frame they have is an 18.5.

Are there any 5'11" riders out there comfortable on the revenge 

XC riders)


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Huck Banzai said:


> KHS is selling what appears to be that same frame as well, not on the site yet. Saw a review but cant seem to locate. Not def the same, but looks like it.


It is the same bike as the b-52, its the khs lucky-7 and its got a pretty decent build for a $2500msrp bike. I saw a couple khs guys last year racing at southridge and i was pretty impressed but it makes sense becuase its a b-52. Theres a thread in here from about a month ago. lurk it


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

refreshinglygood said:


> I have a question about sizes or the revenge.
> the largest frame they have is an 18.5.
> 
> Are there any 5'11" riders out there comfortable on the revenge
> ...


Ibex still has their 20.5" still in stock...
https://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ATLAS-PRO-FRM-Details.html


----------

